# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون باسكال

## منار حجازي

الضغط الجوي عند التأثير بقوة على سطح معيّن فإننا نقول بأن هذا السطح يتعرض لضغط ما ناشىء من هذه القوة، أو عندما نسافر من منطقة مرتفعة إلى منطقة منخفضة فإننا نشعر بالاختلاف بالضغط ونلاحظ ذلك من خلال صعوبة السمع في بادئ الأمر، كذلك عند الغوص إلى أعماق البحار والمحيطات فإنّنا نشعر بضغط كبير واقع على أجسادنا لذلك نضع سدادات الأذن في آذاننا لكي لا نفقد السمع بهما، فقام العلماء بالعديد من التجارب لمشاهدة وملاحظة سلوك المواد في الحالة السائلة والحالة الغازية، ومن أشهر العلماء الذين درسوا هذه الظاهرة هو العالم باسكال والذي وضع مبدأ علمي يعدّ من أهم المبادئ العلمية في تفسير سلوك الموائع المحصورة والمعروف بمبدأ باسكال، فمن خلال هذا المقال سوف نتعرف على مبدأ باسكال وأهم التطبيقات العلمية على هذا المبدأ.[١] مبدأ باسكال قام العالم باسكال بالعديد من التجارب على الموائع أو السوائل المحصورة، فتساءل باسكال عن ما الذي يحدث عندما نقوم ببذل ضغط خارجي على مائع محصور، وأنّه كيف سيكون سلوك هذا المائع، فوجد باسكال أنّه عندما نبذل ضغطاً خارجياً على مائع محصور فإّن ضغط هذا المائع يزداد بمقدار الضغط الخارجي الواقع عليه، وبالتالي فإنّ ضغط هذا المائع سوف يزداد على جدران الوعاء الموجود فيه وينتقل إلى جميع أجزاء الوعاء بنفس المقدار، وسمّيت هذه الظاهرة بمبدأ باسكال والذي ينص على أنّه إذا وقع ضغط خارجي على مائع محصور فإنّ هذا الضغط سينتقل إلى جميع أجزاء المائع بالتساوي وبالتالي فإنّ الضغط الواقع على جميع جدران الوعاء يكون متساوياً.[٢] تطبيقات علمية على مبدأ باسكال هنالك العديد من التطبيقات العلمية التي استفادت من فكرة ومبدأ باسكال ومن أشهر هذه التطبيقات:[٣] المكبس الهيدروليكي وهو عبارة عن أسطوانتين مختلفتين في المساحة ومتصلتين معاً، ويستخدم المكبس الهيدروليكي بشكل كبير في محطات غسيل وصيانة السيارات، حيث يعتمد على فكرة انتقال تأثير الضغط إلى جميع أجزاء السائل المحصور داخل المكبس بالتساوي، وبالتالي نستطيع رفع أثقال كبيرة جداً باستخدام أوزان صغيرة، حيث تكون العلاقة بين الأوزان الموضوعة على المكبس كالتالي: الوزن الأول×مساحة الأسطوانة الصغرى=الوزن الثاني×مساحة الأسطوانة الكبرى.[٣] الوزن الأول: عبارة الجسم الذي نريد رفعه مثل السيارة أو الشاحنة وغيرها من الأوزان. الوزن الثاني: عبارة عن الأثقال المستخدمة لرفع هذه الأجسام. الأسطوانة الصغرى: هي التي نضع عليها الأثقال. الأسطوانة الكبرى: هي التي نضع عليها الأجسام المراد رفعها. الفرامل الهيدروليكية تعتبر الفرامل أو ما يعرف بالكوابح من أشهر تطبيقات مبدأ باسكال حيث تستخدم هذه الفرامل لإيقاف والتخفيف من سرعة السيارات والشاحنات المتحركة عند الضغط عليها، حيث عند الضغط على الدواسة المتصلة بالمكابح فإن هذا الضغط ينتقل بالتساوي عبر السائل المحصور إلى الفحمات المتّصلة بالعجلات مما يؤدي إلى احتكاك هذه الفحمات مع العجلة، وبالتالي يتم تخفيف سرعة السيارة أو إيقافها.[٣]

----------

